# Is this good deal for Toro 724 $100



## Lyrical Menace (Oct 7, 2015)

Going to look at this machine tomorrow. Seller wanted $125 and I offered $100 if there are no major issues.

It is a Toro model/serial# 38050 9007415 model 7/24 7 hp engine. The seller does not know the age of the machine.

Looks like it is in decent shape from the pictures. 

Is $100 a good price and are there any specific things that I should look for when checking it out? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with those types of Toros, but for $100 you can't go wrong. I believe those use 2 friction discs, one for forward and one for reverse. Also, I think sometimes the tension spring for keeping them in gear can go bad. That shouldn't be difficult or expensive to replace though.

The hard tires and chains might give you some bumpy issues, but my 3521 had hard tires and was fine.

Being an older model, it might be a good idea to open the auger gearcase and replace the grease in it before winter. Older grease tends to dry out after 30 years.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Lyrical. The model (38050) and serial numbers (9007415) show as a 1979 model on Toro's web site. https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro

I'm not sure what year in the 80's they changed to solid state ignition, but this machine uses points and a condenser which is a maintenance item but easy to work on if required. I gave my son-in-law a 1973 7/26 model Toro and it still runs great. Below is a link provided by Shryp for the Toro two stage repair manual.
http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf

And the Tecumseh engine repair manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd throw down for $100. But, it'd do you good to watch the posted vid on used blowers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello lyrical, welcome to *SBF!!*
those 724's don't have hard rubber tires but chains can still give it a lumpy ride. there are a few members that have its bigger brother, the 824 and have no problem with them


----------

